# الدرفلة ( الدرفلة المسطحة)



## تريعة (14 أغسطس 2008)

الدرفلة : هي عملية سحب ومط أو هي عملية تخفيض السمك أو الأقطار عن طريق سحب الدرافيل العاملة للشريحة المراد العمل عليها، مع أن الدرفلة تنقسم إلى عدة أنواع منها :
الدرفلة المسطحة 
درفلة القطاعات 
الدرفلة الخاصة 
ويوجد عدة أنواع للدرافيل منها 
الرفلة الثنائية - الدرفلة الثلاثية - الدرفلة الكوكبية - الدرفلة بوجد أكثر من ثلاث درافيل .... الخ
والان أقوم بكتابة بحث عن الدرفلة المسطحة وطرق صيانة الدرافيل نرجو من الأخوة المهندسين لكل من كان لديه فكرة عن هذا الموضع (المساعدة)


----------



## تريعة (14 أغسطس 2008)

نرجو الرد بكل الاحترام ونتمى ان كان هناك خطأ تصحيحه


----------

